# Funcionamiento de un joystick



## chufi26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hola a todos haber si alguien me puede echar una mano. Quiero hacer un tipo joystick pero en el manillar de una moto.
Cuando le de al puño de la moto que acelere y al mover el manillar a derecha e izquierda y que todo esto lo transmita a la pantalla. Alguien me puede dar algun tipo de información de que necesito para hacer esto?
He pensado con un automata y pulsadores se podria hacer?


----------



## capitanp (Jul 23, 2007)

el puerto MIDI o de juegos de tods la placas de sonido tiene 4 entradas con conversores A/D y 4 de estado logico


* pin*-----     *assignment* 

1-----       +5V DC          
2-----       Button 4 (A_PB1)
3-----       Position 0(A_X) 
4-----       GND
5-----       GND             
6-----       Position 1 (A_Y)
7-----       Button 5(A_PB2) 
8-----       +5V DC
9-----       +5V DC          
10-----      Button 6 (B_PB1)
11-----      Position 2(B_X) 
12 -----     GND
13-----      Position 3(B_Y) 
14-----      Button 7 (B_PB2)
15 -----     +5V DC



http://www.epanorama.net/documents/joystick/pc_joystick.html


----------



## chufi26 (Jul 27, 2007)

muchas gracias capitanp me viene muy bien la información.


----------



## pdgarrone87 (Ago 29, 2007)

Me interesa hacer algo asi, pero para un volante. Si pueden mandarme información o decirme donde puedo conseguirla se los agradacería


----------



## jpd_525 (May 5, 2009)

buenas... me gustaria que me informen si puedo manejar el puerto joystick a travez del c++.? 
les cuento un poquito mi idea: necesito realizar un proyecto en c++ para la facu, y se me ocurrio un humedimtro (mide la humedad de los cereales), en puerto paralelo no me permite manejar mucha información debito a sus pocos bit. por eso quiero manejar el puerto joystick. necetiso saber si puedo programar es en c++ manejando este puerto y mas o menos una idea de censores posibles. 
desde ya muchas gracias... espero sus respuestas...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 5, 2009)

Yo se como se hace un jostick USB con PIC de 8 botones y 1 analógico si querés te ayudo


----------



## seaarg (May 6, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan: Con PIC "comun" o con los que tienen USB (que no se consiguen por aca)?

Si es con los mas comunes, te agradeceria que me indiques si hay algun thread sobre esto en el foro o si me podrias pasar algun esquematico o algo.

No es joystick lo que ando queriendo hacer, pero si conectar un pic al usb y no conozco si se puede hacer con alguno que no tenga usb integrado.


----------



## electrodan (May 6, 2009)

Sería muy fácil la parte electrónica si tuvieras un puerto de juegos en tu placa de sonido Solo son necesarios dos ejes.
Para hacerlo por USB: Comprate un joystick USB (el mas barato que encuentres) con al menos 2 ejes analógicos. Después, solo te queda sacar la circuitería, construir la parte física del volante (lo mas dificil) y conseguir dos potenciometros de la misma medida (en homs) que los del joystick. Es la solución mas simple y (creo) la mas económica.
Después también lo podrías hacer por otros puertos, como el Paralelo, pero con esos tendrías que hacer tu propio circuito. No se si te agrade la idea.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 6, 2009)

No yo lo tengo implementado con un PIC18F2550 que tiene USB y anda perfecto


----------



## jpd_525 (May 14, 2009)

buenas me gustaria que me den alguna respuesta concreta de ese proyecto que yo queria realizar, que concistia en controlar un humedimetro para la humedad de los cereales a travez de la cumpou con el programa c++... mi  duda era porque puerto lo puedo llegar hacer mas preciso , si por el joystick o el paralelo. 
 y alguna idea de que censor usar y los circuitos del mismo...
 desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 1, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan, viene alguna librería para conectar el Joystick USB de PC al microcontrolador?, por ejemplo a un 18F. Del tipo más sencillo como el que muestro el la siguiente imagen:

http://comprasvirtuales.com.uy/images/videojuegos/joystick_euro_10b_wing_mues.jpg

O si tienes información de como se establece la comunicación entre el Joystick y el USB del PC. Mi idea es conectarlo al PIC, y tener un control de mando económico para diversos proyectos.

Saludos!


----------



## Ecsar (Abr 3, 2012)

haz hecho algún avance?

saludos


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 19, 2012)

alguien tendra el diagrama del db15 a usb??
bueno, encontre unos controles tirados por ahi, pero estos tienen salida db15, queria saber si es posible adaptarlos a una salida usb, o si alguien tubiese otra solucion yo muy agradecido.

gracias y saludos


----------



## worlwif2 (Ago 8, 2019)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Yo se como se hace un jostick USB con PIC de 8 botones y 1 analógico si querés te ayudo


Man podrías decirme como H*A*cer eso *P*or favor es que estoy en ese proyecto en mente l*A* verdad*. . . . . ¿?*


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 8, 2019)

Por aqui un proyecto
Joystick 8 ejes 32 botones


----------



## Scooter (Ago 9, 2019)

Con lo bueno que es usar el buscador.
Otra posibilidad es usar un Arduino Leonardo o semejante, micro o promicro que emulan teclados, ratones y joysticks USB.


----------

